# Web  -    Triorosa
: -;    ;  ;   -;     -; . 
http://triorosa.com

----------


## admin

.        (    ,      ),        .  ,       SEO.

----------


## Jo1ntweed

> .        (    ,      ),        .  ,       SEO.

    ?       ?          ,      http://translate.ru     ,       . 
    ,         (..  )...         ,

----------


## admin

> ?       ?          ,      http://translate.ru     ,       . 
>     ,         (..  )...         ,

  ,   : http://vivatprovincia.com/galery.php -    ,    ,  gallery -    l. http://vivatprovincia.com/diveing.php -   ,  dive (),     ing,         (diving).
   ,     .
   . ³       http://vivatprovincia.com/galery.php.    .      ,      ?   ,       : ĳ,   ,       ,    .      .        ? 
          (    ),     ,   Times New Roman    ,      (  ..) 
      : 

```
 <table align="center" border="0" height="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">  <tr>    <td id="left" valign="top" class="png" style="background-image:url(i/left.png)"><div><img src="i/null.gif" width="175" height="0" alt=""></div> 
  
```

    ,              ,      쳺  ,  . 
     height ( ,  , DOCTYPE  ). http://validator.w3.org/check?verbos...om%2Findex.php 
         ,  ,     Google    : 

```
 <title> ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,   . </title> 
  
```

 ,   ,      5 .   ,     ,      ,      ,      .

----------


## Jo1ntweed

,  ,   ,       100     ... ..          (   ,     100 ) ...   ,     (  ,           )     .          ,          
  ,      ,   ,       .              ?      ,    .     .

----------


## admin

*Jo1ntweed*,     .    볺,       ,   .
 ,     ,      .
    ,      vBulletin   ,      ,          (     ,   ).  ,   ,           ?      . 
,      ,    ,  ,      ,    ,     ,     . ,       ,      .

----------


## Jo1ntweed

,         " " ,      . ..         ,      . 
    ""   ,       ,      .
 ""     ,      .
.        ,            ,           . 
    -     ,   .    ,     . ..      - ,    (     .    -   -    - ).

----------


## admin

CMS,   .      ,    PHP framework    CMS (,   Joomla).  ,          CMS,     php-.   볺      (        ,   ,   ,       php-). 
 볺,   ,    ,      . 
-,       . ³   ,     .

----------


## Jo1ntweed

,       . ,    ,      .       .

----------


## admin

**:    *Jo1ntweed*, diveing   ,   diving.

----------


## TRS

-:     .

----------


## admin

.      ,  ,    ,   ,    .        ,         ,            .
    ,  ,     ,      ,     .

----------


## Jo1ntweed

> **:    *Jo1ntweed*, diveing   ,   diving.

        ?      ...

----------


## rust

....     FARe  ....
  ?.

----------


## admin

> ....     FARe  ....
>   ?.

  *rust*,  ?    ,     ?

----------


## rust

....   .
   .... 
        .   .  

> (WYSIWYG)   ,   HTML-    ,     .

      ....

----------


## admin

> ....   .
>    .... 
>         .   . 
>     ....

       ? CMS  content management system (    ,  CMS   ,  CMS  ontent ()). CMS     ,       .      html  .           html   . WYSIWYG ,      ,      ,     .
       ?   ,      ?

----------


## TRS

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=ht...idator%2F1.606

----------

. www.triorosa.com

----------


## KING

,   ""      䳿.     .
1.       '   .       -    
2.       ""...       ?   ?:)

----------

